# Kameeldrift- west, Pretoria



## samiragz (Oct 16, 2009)

Hi all 
i need information ON Kameeldrift - west, Pretoria, i will be visiting there and this will be my first time in South Africa so i will need information on the area please from what i gathered it's a rural farm land area but i need to know how secured these areas are and please which is the nearest shopping mall to this area?
thanks


----------

